# best configuration thera band gold hunting



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

what is the best width and length to cut thera band gold to for hunting rabbits and pheasants.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> what is the best width and length to cut thera band gold to for hunting rabbits and pheasants.


go to the forums under tube and bands, each person has to decide for themselves, there are charts and any and all info needed for you to make an educated decision.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks i will bear this in mind.


----------

